# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Action >  Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising

## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Codemasters выдвинула системные требования PC-версии реалистичного шутера Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising. Чтобы соответствовать им, у потенциальных покупателей есть еще около двух месяцев: релиз состоится в первой декаде октября. Права на издание игры в России принадлежат компании «Новый Диск».

*Минимальные требования:*
_ОС:_ Windows XP SP2 или более поздние версии


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_Процессор:_ двухъядерный — 2 x 2.4 Ггц
_ОЗУ:_ 1 Гб
_Видеокарта:_ GeForce 7900 GT / 256 Мб / поддержка Shader 3.0
_Свободное место на жестком диске:_ 8 Гб

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Рекомендованные требования:*
_ОС:_ Windows XP SP2 или более поздние версии

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_Процессор:_ четырехъядерный
_ОЗУ:_ 2 Гб
_Видеокарта:_ GeForce 8800 GT / 512 Мб / поддержка Shader 3.0
_Свободное место на жестком диске:_ 8 Гб

_Мысли, слухи по данной игре? Кто что может дополнить?_

----------

